# what are these lures?



## leadfarmer (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all,
i bought these lures from a user on Breammaster forums, who was unsure what brand they are. I've searched my local tackleworld and BCF and cannot find them! So if anyone has any idea what they are, or has used them, please enlighten me as it is starting to bug me..
Also got a few strike pro sprat sticks, are they any good? best style of retrieve?
Any help would be much appreciated.

Cheers,
Kurt.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Look like Usami ( I think that's what they're called) from rays outdoors


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

If there's no name on them they could be a generic lure that gets stuck in many differently branded boxes.


----------



## leadfarmer (Nov 28, 2011)

Just had a look at the rays outdoors site and they look a little bit similar although the colors are different. I have never seen them in person, but the bib looks different, unless they come in different depths, which it doesn't say anything on the site about that.
The ones i have are about 35mm, if that helps at all


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

hmmm.....

how about this....

send 'em to me, i,'ll inspect them, test them and give 'em a swim

in fact, I'll even go so far as to post pics of any fish I catch right jrte on the forum, where they'll be nice and easy to find

wotcha reckon??? ;-)


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

leadfarmer said:


> Just had a look at the rays outdoors site and they look a little bit similar although the colors are different. I have never seen them in person, but the bib looks different, unless they come in different depths, which it doesn't say anything on the site about that.
> The ones i have are about 35mm, if that helps at all


The ones on the site are bream shads which are a little bigger. They do a smaller one which looks like the ones you have there. I actually have a couple in the darker brown striped one you have. Works good around the pontoons in low light.


----------



## leadfarmer (Nov 28, 2011)

Troutfish, that sounds like a fantastic idea! But that would be a little difficult considering i dont know your postal details haha. Seriously, if your ever on the sunny coast you can use them and also teach me a thing or two about how to catch one of those elusive big bass that is in your picture! 

Plasman, thanks for that. They should probably update the site.. I'll be giving them a go in my local canals tomorrow, so hopefully they produce.

Cheers,
Kurt.


----------



## Yakcoosa (Jan 18, 2012)

I live at Wurtulla mate, drop em off and I'll see what they catch for ya. That tiger stripe one looks the goods, would work a charm in my secret bass spot.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I found one of them at the low tide mark at Breakfast Creek the other day, looks like the "Kato" ones we sell at BCF...just a cheap generic one. Probably still work ok though, just give them a go and see


----------

